
Musical twin towns - okhan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-446211a5-003b-45e3-9211-cdc7d75c5407
======
estomagordo
I'm a bit perplexed by how the city names were collected. Being Swedish, I'm
used to our city names being problematic to fit into the English alphabet.
Uusually 'å','ä' => 'a', 'ö' => 'o' works out quite nicely, but on this site,
they'd sometimes get translated as 'ö' => 'a' or 'ä' => 'd'. It all just
seemed, well, random.

------
hellbanTHIS
Cool, but every city I tried is searching for the same shitty pop songs

~~~
pavel_lishin
I've yet to find a city that doesn't have Adele's Hello in the top 5.

------
arijun
Can it be twins if the relationship is only one way?

For example, New York's twin is Singapore, but Singapore's twin is Tegucigalpa
in Honduras.

------
Grue3
Are the cities always supposed to be on different continents? Because Perm,
Russia and it's "twin" Homyel, Belarus are both in Europe.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Moscow's twin is a city in the Ukraine, which I suppose isn't terribly
surprising. Homyel seems to come up a lot; it's also the twin of Magnitogorsk.

Someone should write a script to generate a directed graph of all of these
cities; I wonder what it would look like.

------
maxpblum
Awesome! I'd love it even more if you could automatically make a Spotify
playlist from the results.

